# Fastlane show 2014



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been in touch with the organiser of Fastlane 2014 which is held on the 11th May 2014 in beautiful Northumberland.

I have managed to obtain a club stand for TTOC / TTF members.

I have initially secured 10 slots but if enough prior notice is given we can have more.

Entry to the show is free for club stand cars and £6 adults if not in a club stand.

Here is the website http://www.fastlaneshow.co.uk

Post below or PM me if you are interested.

Names

1. Callum-TT
2. Malstt
3. Grover
4. Burns
5. Nem
6. Wallsendmag
7. Cookbot

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

I could be up for this if I have mine back on the road by then!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

GroverUK said:


> I could be up for this if I have mine back on the road by then!


I'll chat to you about it tomorrow when I drop off my wheels for you


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Callum-TT said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> > I could be up for this if I have mine back on the road by then!
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone else want to put their names down for this show?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Stick me down as a definitely maybe, please


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Will do 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone else want in on this show.

I need to start getting a list of registrations for the event organiser soon.

I will find out the cut off for new registrations.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

There is plenty of space available for this show guys.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone else up for this ? Looks like a good show.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

malstt said:


> Anyone else up for this ? Looks like a good show.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I'm looking forward to this show. Some quality cars going to be on display here.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah me too.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone else for this?

I need to send the list to the organiser on Monday.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Last chance to put your name down for this as I have to submit the names to the organiser in the next couple of days.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Details for those attending

Arrive between 0930-0945 for prompt entry and placement at stand. That is a latest time as the show opens to the public at 10am

Same for concourse entry's.

Tynedale Rugby Club, Station Road
Corbridge
Northumberland
NE45 5AY

If anyone else wants to attend we have been allocated initially 10 places but they can accommodate more. I have been told no TT's will be turned away from the event.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Will be coming to the show as a spectator, my TT not up to concourse condition. Look forward to
meeting those showing TT's. 

Mark.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Will be good to see you again, Mark. Not sure I've seen you since I moved to the Dark Side.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

burns said:


> Will be good to see you again, Mark. Not sure I've seen you since I moved to the Dark Side.


Must have missed your transition, how long with the superior model.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

It'll be 12 months next Thursday. Time flies when you're listening to a Vee 8)


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Considering the possible weather conditions, turned out to be a half descent day overall. TT,s on show were spotless and a credit to their owners. Good selection of other marques on show also, will put pics up later.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

burns said:


> It'll be 12 months next Thursday. Time flies when you're listening to a Vee 8)


"Pink" or just the new shade of "Amulet", take it to be "Misano". Weather on the way up from Manchester probably made it even harder to prepare for the event, was Callum's TT there.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I travelled up yesterday, when the weather wasn't so horrendous, so didn't have too big a job on my hands when cleaning this morning 

Mine's Brilliant Red, not Misano, but you were close :wink:

Callum couldn't make it in the end - he got mixed up with days and flight times back from his holiday :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep I'm a full blown numpty. Arranging a stand at a show thinking I was home on the Saturday then checking my paperwork and realising I actually get home on a Sunday :?

Obviously the kids and misses were happy. They couldn't understand why I wasn't jumping for joy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a bad day even with the downpour 








I managed to pick up this for best modified


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not a bad day even with the downpour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just goes to show all the hard work payed off, lots of highly modified motors there today from Jags,
Lotus, TVR, the bulk of Subaru & VAG. To walk away with that trophy speaks volumes. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTMBTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad day even with the downpour
> ...


Cheers


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well done mate.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> Well done mate.


Cheers you should have been there to see it :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well done mate.
> ...


Low blow Andy. You're better than that lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


See you next year mate


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Good show and a great weekend indeed. 

Some pics in here:

http://s925.photobucket.com/user/Nemesi ... how%202014


----------

